# Natural Chorus effects



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

If you stand in the parking lot of St. John's church in Gananoque when the town clock is chiming, you can achieve natural chorus. Standing still, you'll hear the bells and the slap-back off the side of the church and they're at the same pitch, nothing special. But if you start to walk, doppler effect will raise the pitch of one and drop the pitch of the other, creating a remarkable chorus effect. If you're on a bike or in a car with the windows down it can be pretty spectacular.

That's one.

Another is when you're playing an acoustic in a reverberant room and run around the room while playing. Same doppler effect and same chorus-like result. And the faster you run, the better it is until you fall over the furniture.

and finally

If you're playing electric with reverb, any time you use vibrato -- fingers, whammy or neck pull -- you will get a chorus effect between the original signal and its delayed reverberation.

Nature is quite the thing.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Doug Gifford said:


> ......... playing an acoustic in a reverberant room and run around the room while playing.


I was thinking I'd maybe go over to the Legion today and give that a try but then I realized I'd likely get myself shot in the process ... lol


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Wardo said:


> I was thinking I'd maybe go over to the Legion today and give that a try but then I realized I'd likely get myself shot in the process ... lol


Here in Gananoque, they'd be fine with you running around the legion hall but you do have to take your hat off out of respect for the Queen's photograph on the wall.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I get a natural chorus when 2 out of my 3 daughters sit beside me in the couch and scream "I'm hungry" and I find the frequency is set rather high.


----------

